# New 3x3 BLD WR:Haiyan Zhuang 47.22



## gaelookair (May 2, 2009)

[flash]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XODg1OTQzOTI=/v.swf[/flash]


----------



## Dene (May 2, 2009)

Yes rather quite impressive. Well done!


----------



## Kian (May 2, 2009)

Congratulations! Fantastic solve!


----------



## ccchips296 (May 2, 2009)

:O nice!! hes getting much better at comps now


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 2, 2009)

Very good solve. Congratulation


----------



## Hakan (May 2, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 2, 2009)

ccchips296 said:


> :O nice!! hes getting much better at comps now


If you consider "finally getting a decent success rather than not, after enough competitions" as "much better," then I might agree. :-/

But indeed, a 47 is very commendable. In particular, 15 is fast memo... I wonder what his usual splits are.
(I'd be avging sub-1 with that memo, too...)

Anyhow, should I reconstruct? Stuff getting in the way a few times doesn't make it very straightforward....


----------



## masterofthebass (May 2, 2009)

don't bother reconstructing. If you get the scramble, you only need to learn the optimal commutators for every case, because haiyan uses BH.


----------



## cookingfat (May 2, 2009)

That's amazing, I've watched many of Haiyan's practice videos, I knew he'd overcome the nerves and do this. 

well done on the WR, must feel good.

shame we didn't see the reaction too.


----------



## KJiptner (May 2, 2009)

Very awesome! Congratulations Haiyan. It's kind of cool there is at least one person, that can compete with Ville. What's up with Alex Yu btw?


----------



## Garmon (May 2, 2009)

That was insane.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2009)

See, Ville? I told you you need to practice! Much congratulations to Haiyan Zhuang! Nice to see older folks (he's in his 30's, if I recall correctly) competing with the teenagers successfully.

Okay, Ville - now it's your turn - let's see a sub-40 in competition! 



Lucas Garron said:


> Anyhow, should I reconstruct? Stuff getting in the way a few times doesn't make it very straightforward....


Actually, I'd like it if you'd reconstruct. As Dan says, it'll probably be obvious because it's BH, but if you reconstruct we can tell several things, like what buffer piece he uses, if he uses Daniel's commutators or if he came up with his own, what order he solves in (although it looked to me at first glance like he did edges first, then corners), etc. Since it is optimized commutators, you can probably come close to a reconstruction even though all those people got in the way.


----------



## Rubikgenius (May 2, 2009)

That was a beast blindfold solve. Congrats!


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

Wow! Nice job Haiyan.

Ville, time to see you get a sub-30 in competition...


----------



## aegius1r (May 2, 2009)

finally he did it  now let's wait for vaasa open..


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

At Vaasa, if Ville doesn't set the WR for BLD by at least 5 seconds, I will be very surprised.


----------



## joey (May 2, 2009)

Nice. Nice.


----------



## a small kitten (May 2, 2009)

> What's up with Alex Yu btw?



Lack of close comps to our town lol


----------



## Dene (May 2, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> > What's up with Alex Yu btw?
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of close comps to our town lol



Yea I believe he is averaging in the 50s these days. Although I don't think he practices much.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 2, 2009)

Wow... 
A sizable number of cubers can't solve a cube w/o blindfold that fast.
And very fast memo


----------



## abr71310 (May 3, 2009)

I can't see it... :|


----------



## Kian (May 3, 2009)

Dene said:


> a small kitten said:
> 
> 
> > > What's up with Alex Yu btw?
> ...



there are quite a few comps around here. normally around one a month. i guess he just hasn't been able to or wanted to come. not sure why. last i saw him was at the newark open, but there have been 3 nj area competitions since then.


----------



## cts2906 (May 3, 2009)

i had put it in my youtube...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HE1bN9sCXA4


----------



## Kian (May 3, 2009)

cts2906 said:


> i had put it in my youtube...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HE1bN9sCXA4



awesome, thanks. youtube loads soooo much quicker than youku.


----------



## a small kitten (May 3, 2009)

> there are quite a few comps around here. normally around one a month. i guess he just hasn't been able to or wanted to come. not sure why. last i saw him was at the newark open, but there have been 3 nj area competitions since then.



Yah. He doesn't practice much. We "practiced" just a few hours ago...it was not pretty lol. Captain's Cove looks like a good idea though =D


----------

